# 1ST ANNUAL SHARK TOURNAMENT



## JoshH

Copied this from Clay Doh on the other forum....



October 13th- 15th!



Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday October 12th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday the 15th, 2 pm.



One winner, winner take all. $20 "donation" (thats a nice legal term since this is a public forum) due by Thursday October 11th, 3 pm, goes to the "winner" with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark are eligable.



Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.



There is not a mandatory "check-in" before the tournament, but be honest and do not drop a line in until the official start time.



If you are on a boat, please pay an entry fee for each person who will be fishing! Wether your kid, wife, lesbian lover, friend, or some homeless person you brought along to help with the gaff. If you are surf fishing, and have some of your buddies with you who will be manning a pole, please be fair and pay the entry fee for each participant.



Cookout sunday afternoon, hopefully some fried shark nuggets. Maybe saturday also if it turns out some of us can actually catch one of these things! A small portion (probably around $40) of the "donation" fee will be used for oil, propane, breading, and condiments. Receipts will be kept, I promise not to use it for beer money.



For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark like a selfish bastard, or you can donate it to the cookout! After a shark is publicly measured, please do not bring any sharks the same size or smaller since there is no second place. Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect. You can bring in one shark per day.



If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THESE TASTY CRITTERS!





There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark, so I will not be attempting that.



This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth.



$20 "donation" can be mailed to:



BOSS Commercial Building Services

1333 College Parkway #110

Gulf Breeze, FL 32563



If mailing a check or money order, please make payable to "CASH". Do NOT make it payable to my business name or me!



My number is (850) 777-1221. If you would like to meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows!



There are a ton of other rules that could be posted, but I think everybody knows what is ethical and proper and fair. Also mob riot will enforse any common sense rules. Such as if you bring a frozen shark you caught last month to the Measure-In, I think the mob riot will fix that stupidity. And they say you can't fix stupid!



There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament.



IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH AND CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Johnsonbeachbum has offered to transport people/ gear tents ect on his deck boat also! Sniper has also offered a ride. Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree!



Before the tournament, an official VHF channel will be announced.



If called for weather, it will be rescheduled for the following weekend.



I look foward to this, and meeting more of you!

And thanx wishiniwasfishin for kickstartin this thing!

And thanx to all those of you who offered to help with this too!


----------



## jsaddiction

So Haven't heard much about this Tourney. Is it still on with all of this weather? How many entries do we have so far? I will possibly have 4 entries (as long as people can come up with the money)


----------



## bigfishrookie

I'm paid for 2. I went ahead and paid 2, even though don't know who I'm going with. Figured it'll help build the kitty, and he can pay me back or I keep all the prize money.

Won't know what the weather will be like til we get closer. I've started my chum making already, so it's on with me whether there's a tourney or not. I think others feel the same.

Get in there!!! Action creates action!!! Put in for 4 and I'll bet someone else will match. Human nature- no one wants to be the first, but no one wants to lose out, either.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Thanx for repostin Wishin!!!!!

If the weather is calm that weekend, we are on! If the weather turns to heck, it will be moved to the following weekend. If you have paid an entry fee but can not fish the following weekend, you can get your entry fee back. Also, if you did like big fish rookie and sent in 2, but end up fishin by yourself, you can get the other entry fee back.

This is more about havin fun then collecting entry fees!

My boats in for 5 entries!


----------



## snakeawave

Im in for 2 mailed it today


----------



## need2fish

If you are in need of a crew member, I'm looking to crew on somebody's boat Saturday and Saturday night (share expenses and name your favorite beverage).


----------



## konz

Clay I'll send you my part on pay day! Hey is your better half going? Christy is wanting to go if you don't mind giving her a ride our there, her and Linda can hold down the fort while we go fishin!....lold


----------



## JoshH

Team FishWerksFab is in for 3, checks in the mail. We can also provide rides from Sherman cove for up to 3 others.


----------



## JoshH

Well NOAA says 3-5 for Friday :banghead:hoppingmad


----------



## snakeawave

Well if its to bad we can fish the bay seems to be some big sharks caught there lately


----------



## Clay-Doh

As of friday, we received Bigfishrookies 2 entries, and Need2fish's entry. By the way, you over paid Need2! You got $5 dollars commin back!

Konz, as of now, Linda says she is Definately goin out to camp! So bring the lady along! Well talk this week and make arangements! Maybe theyll keep us a hot pot of coffe onthe stove and have breakfast made when we come in???oke

Lookin foward to it guys! I probably wont be headin offshore out of the bay other than one day, and will fish the pass and such otherwise. Theres plenty o big ones there if the water is ruff!


----------



## konz

Sounds great man, she'll be stoked!


----------



## lil talley fisher

We're in with 2!!!! Will see everyone Friday!!! 



Clay,



Let me know if we need to bring anything to the party.



Shawn


----------



## J.Sharit

Kane Mano and Team Share-It are posting up 5 entries in the mail today. That puts aC note in the kitty. Looking forward tomeeting you guys andenjoying the weekend. Anybody going out early friday? I took a day off just to get set up. I got a crew coming out.Might be the last hoorah of the year for this angler.Gonna put the whalerup and do some refitting for next year. She's 33& been rode hard it's time for a few upgrades and some neededrepairs.


----------



## talleyban

> *lil talley fisher (10/8/2007)*We're in with 2!!!! Will see everyone Friday!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Clay,
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if we need to bring anything to the party.
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn


Sorry it was my wife sn.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Man guys, this is looking like it will be a blast. My wife is camping out there, at least saturday morning till sunday, havent figured out if she might go out friday evening. I will be bringing some big chunks of firewood, and a grill made to go over a campfire. Perfect for fresh fish, steaks, or warming up a can of beans incase we diside to have a farting contest!:moon

Brandy and his wife and 3 girls will also be there camping, along with Konz girl, Christy. I am probably going to spend days around the pass and on Mcree, and do my serios fishing eveing and night.

If anybody else is able to bring a chunk or two of firewood, that would be great. Not nessacarily split wood, it burns fast, and there is plenty of driftwood and such on the island. Solid logs or chunks burn slower and longer, and it is going to be chilly at night.

Please bring your own trash bag. But we will have a nice fire going. I think I'm bringin us some steaks!

I am lookin foward to this, and lookin foward to meeting more of you that I havent had the oppurtinity to yet! So far counting the people who said they already mailed in or will meet me,we're dealin with over $300 of prize money to the master sharker!

Any questions, give me a call (850) 777-1221


----------



## bigfishrookie

Great to hear. I was thinking the same thing- We're gonna have a blast! Looks like the weather is going to be very nice. Hope it holds. Time will tell.

*FOR THOSE WHO ARE CONSIDERING- GET IN ON THIS. GREAT TIME OF YEAR AND MAYBE THE LAST OPPORTUNITY TIL THE COLD COMES!!!*


----------



## Ocean Man

Clay, I might be able to make it out for the tourny this weekend. If I can make it can I pay my dues at the camp out so long as I contact you first? Also where about in the cove are you going to set up camp?

Matt


----------



## Clay-Doh

Yeah, thats fine Matt. As long as you promise not to go and catch the big winning shark before you enter!oke

We usualy pitch tent on the east side, not back on the cove side. But of course depending on the wave action, we will probablly be in the cove, but the eastern most end.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *Clay-Doh (10/9/2007)*
> 
> If anybody else is able to bring a chunk or two of firewood, that would be great. Not nessacarily split wood, it burns fast, and there is plenty of driftwood and such on the island. Solid logs or chunks burn slower and longer, and it is going to be chilly at night.Any questions, give me a call (850) 777-1221


Don't bring pallets or other wood full of nails! Or railroad ties nor telephone pole as they just stink and gagyou away from the fire. 

If you have a bunch of firewood to haul out and don't want to load it into your boat, I can haul it out there on my boat for you from Sherman Cove. Almost needs a new floor so it won't hurt too much.


----------



## konz

Man I'm stoked about this! I can't wait. Fishing, camping, beer,and se.....spending time with my girlfriend....it doesn't get any better!!!!


----------



## Ocean Man

Thanks Clay, I will call you and let you know on Friday if I will be in it or not assuming that 777 # is your cell.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Yes sir. 777# is my cell. Home phone is for the kids and faxes.

Good advice beachbum, bout pallets and such. when I said chunks I meant I was bringin unsplit logs. Do you have someone launching outta sherman cove with you to get acsess?

Konz, you all got a tent? Linda, my daughter and I are packin in one. Course Us menfolk will be out at night riskin our lives fer our wimmins catchin the beast of the sea!


----------



## sniper

I am in for 2 and will bring my funds out with me too if that is cool. I have a TON of fire wood here at the house if someone doesnt mind helping me load some up. I can take some folks outto the meeting place if they want a ride. I am leaving out of the ship yard. Looks like they have the best security. If anyone needs a ride PM me and we can discuss a meeting place and time.


----------



## konz

Yeah man I have a tun of camping stuff. If you need it I probably have it! I have a propane stove so them women can cook us breakfest!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa hAa! I just read that to Linda Konz...and she said "F**K YOU!"

I guess there not gonna have a hot warm breakfast for us shark killers when we come in?!?!?:doh

Yeah sniper, at the beach is cool on the entry!


----------



## bigfishrookie

I also have a ton of camping gear. You name it I probably have it. Last Chance and I will be there Fri night but won't be camping as we'll go in early Sat morning for rest and come back out Sat afternoon. I'd be happy to let an honorable PFF member to borrow some gear. Just ask either on this post or PM me. 

Looking forward to great time with you guys and galsout there!!!!


----------



## konz

Oh man, tell her she has to make some of that kick ass coffee, that was the only thing keeping me going during the last tourney!


----------



## Team Hobie

Clay, sorry to see that I'll be missing the 1st shark fishing and farting tournament. I am confident that if I was there I would win one of the two. 

I'll be in Venice LA for the kayak fishing tournament this weekend. When I get back I'll trade some redfish for some shark.

You guys have fun and I'll make the 2nd.

Ted


----------



## Getsome

Man this is going to be a blast, I will be comming and bringing a buddy of mine. Clay, will it be ok if we pay you when we get to the camp site on Friday afternoon? I will be launching around 3:00 on Friday.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Yes to everybody!

This is more about fun and gettin together than anything else, so feel free to bring your entry fee friday or saturday morn!

Want as many people in as possible, so the prize gets bigger for the one lucky angler, and also more people gettin together on the beach!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

By the way, make channel 68 the official Tourney channel.

And my cell, (850) 777-1221.

I cant wait man!


----------



## konz

I am stoked........Friday can't come fast enough!


----------



## Clay-Doh

O.K., heres is the entries that have been recieved.

$40.00 Bigfishrookie.

$40.oo Talleyban.

$100.00 KaneMono.

$40.00 Snakewave.

$60.00 WishinIwasfishin

$80.00 My boat.

$360.00 for sure for the master sharker!!!! And there are a lot more people who I know are gonna be in, wishiniwasfishin, sniper, oceanman, jsaddiction, and more.

Like I said before, about $50.00 of that will be for oil for the deepfryer, propane, breading, ect, for the shark cookup!!!



If you have sent it in, please post and let us know yer in. If you are gonna pony up at Mcree, post and let us know know so we can get an idea of how big the prize pot is!


----------



## bigfishrookie

I'll give you the HELL YEAH!!!

It's me and Last Chance against you Donkey's!!!! You guys don't have a freakin chance! Like taking money from an old lady!!!! (Yes- talking shit is aloud 48 hrs prior and60 hrs post tournament. By Wednesday next week- we don't want to hear it.) Bringus your best and let's get it on!!!!

BE THERE!!!!!

Here's you when you see what we bring in:


----------



## Clay-Doh

:bpts

I hear yer trash talkin!!!

But team Chunky Love is gonna smoke you ass clowns!!!!

I WILL be jumping in our chum slick again with my speargun to shoot som cudas for bait!!!!

Don-t worry, I will be nice and donate our winning shark to a cookup!!!

By the way, I was gonna do the breaded and deepfriedshark nugget thing, if anybody like em grilled with a certain marinade, feel free to bring your marinade, and yer ziplock bag to soak em in and utensils for flippin em ect. I will have our grill top for the fire and a fire goin at the Palmgren family/Brandy family/Konz family camp!


----------



## Corpsman

Bigfishrookie and Lastchance are going to smoke you guys! Best of luck to all the teams participating. It's going have to be next time for me, but I will be there in spirit! Everyone be safe and have fun!


----------



## J.Sharit

I was pullin toothy critters out of these waters before most of ya was even athought of !!!I've been chasing grey suits before Benchley wrote Jaws. Your all about to be Schooled!........By the old sckool guys. It's only a spanking, it'll stop burnin after awhile.:moon


----------



## Travis Gill

Saw a decent hammer today.....


----------



## Last Chance

OK it's finally game day so let the trash talk fly.Clay what time you guys gonna try to be out at McRee today?Bigfishrookie and myself are planning on getting out there in the area of 5 to 6.See you guys out there and good luck and be safe everyone.


----------



## sniper

Hey clay, just dont get messed up on the dates of the tournamentoke So it's cool is I just anchore up about 100 yards into your stink stream right? I will let all the little ones past so you have something to do.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *Clay-Doh (10/9/2007)*Do you have someone launching outta sherman cove with you to get acsess?


Yes sir Talleyban and I are launching at around 4pm.

If any landlocks need a ride out to the fort, meet us at Sherman Cove at 4pm.

Blue and white deckboat pulled by red Tahoe.

Cell number 525-0191

And if you have too much stuff or firewood to haul out I can come back after 4 to pick it up at Sherman Cove.


----------



## konz

How can you tell somebody to kiss your ass but be polite about it.......I do have to respect my elders after all. Oh to hell with it, all of you guys can kiss my chunky love ass!!!! Can you smell that........that's fear boys!!

Now that that is out of the way, I'm looking forward to seeing all of you guys out there and sharing a few brews!


----------



## Clay-Doh

All this trash talkin, and I cant remeber seein any of you reportin with pics of any sharks you got???:dohoke...Hee hee.

You guys sure you know how to catch one???

Don't worry, I'll share some with ya all when I catch the winnner so you can see what shark taste like!


----------



## konz

Clay, Christy and I may be a little late to get to the dock, I have to follow my dad up to alabama and head back.......I should be able to make it out there by 630, if not I'll give you a call.


----------



## bigfishrookie

Clay- guess you missed my Sharkling in got a week again. I got the big tackle out now, so I after the big ones.

See you guys out there. I'm on the bay now and the water is near slick, so the weather is great. Get out there fish!!!!


----------



## Murphy's Law

Anybody catch anything last night ??


----------



## talleyban

Last night we opened the tourney with a 5 ft shark. 30 mins later Clay hooks up with a shark 5' 1". My wife handled the shark and did an amazing job. We went to walmart at 3 am got some ice, compared the sharks. After 2+ hours of sitting both sharks shrunk by about 1 in. Last night when I left Clay was in the lead with a 5' 1/16" Shark. Will post more details later!!!! Was a great event. Thanks CLAY!!!!

Shawn


----------



## sniper

Looks like Clay wins this one. He jinxed my boat so I was playing mechanic all weekend instead of catching sharks. We had a wonderful time. Clay thanks for the shark nuggets they were YUMMY. I would also like to thank everyone that helped me out with my boat problems this weekend!!!! We are looking forward to the next fishing expedition. It was a beutiful weekend filled with tons of fun.


----------

